# RHL Enterprise - ADI 1888 Audio Drivers?



## GeekGawd (Apr 9, 2003)

Hello,
I have just installed Red Hat Enterprise Linux Workstation - Ver 3 on my system.

The motherboard is an ASUS P4P800-MX (Specs )
It is based on Intels 865 chipset. According to SiSoft the Audio chipset is ADI 1888 (additional info - SoundMax Digital Audio Ver5.10)

Everything seemed to be isntalled alrite until i noticed in the hardware browser that the audio was detected as i810 - the Test Sound - obviously dd not work.

I tried a lot of things.. took ages to find any sort of drivers on the net. some Alsa drivers on the net from the ASUS site - for SIS chipset - didnt work.
Another set of drivers i found on a website. they didnt work either.
I checked teh ALSA Project - they dont support the chipset yet. Wonder what they are working on then...

Also, while posting this, I found my desktop on the H/w Compat. List on the RHL site - HCL Infiniti Pro BL 1110

Please read Detail No. 5 - it makes no sense to me. The desktop is certified to work.. 
Other sites i visited with limited success were
opensound.com - SoundMax drivers seemed unavailable to download + you have to pay for them since they are on time trial basis. *which sux*

icewalkers.com

Any help will be appreciated. (I am not a complete newbie to linux. A sporadic user - to be precise.)


----------

